# cat tree replacement toys



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

When you get a cat tree..it comes with those little toys that dangle from the shelf of the tree? it has a loop and the toy just clips on the loop.

well the feather toy already broke off. So does anyone know where i can find a replacement toy for the cat tree?

thanks..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The manufacturer of the cat tree couldn't help?


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

We just got a cat tree (on sale and a tip from Jingli Billis from this site!) and it had places for 2 dangling toys (and they sent a 3rd). Ours is basically elastic-type string with a pom ball attached. Somehow the pom came off w/ 2 about 2 inches of elastic, so I tied it to the rest of the elastic. I think our kittens would bat at a milk cap/cork/etc attached to a string and tied in the place if it were there. Would you try something homemade or are you looking for a more refined toy?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The cat tree attached toys don't last long with most cats, I've never bothered replacing mine.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I built my own cat tree, and all I did was attach random toys to a durable string and use a staple gun to attach it to the tree. A good staple gun of course, there is no way a cat would ever be able to pull it out. Held in very well.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

0ozma said:


> I built my own cat tree, and all I did was attach random toys to a durable string and use a staple gun to attach it to the tree. A good staple gun of course, there is no way a cat would ever be able to pull it out. Held in very well.


Ditto! Then you have your choice of loads of toys! And even if you don't feel like messing with a toy you can staple a sparkly ribbon or two and there ya go


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

FYI-Just read another thread where someone's cat ate a cork--so maybe the cork as a toy is not a good idea. I guess any homemade toys should be tested and supervised.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw that cork thread as well. YIKES, I'm glad i dont' have that issue with corks. I use them for various crafting projects and all my coworkers bring theirs in for me. I have BAGS of them and find them all over the apartment from Book winging them around!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Make your own. Go to the pet store and buy one or two of those replacement feather toys and tie some twine or something to it so it will dangle. You could probably buy feathers from a craft store, too, a bit of glue, some string and VOILA a new toy!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

marie73 said:


> The cat tree attached toys don't last long with most cats, I've never bothered replacing mine.


 
Mine will last forever at this rate - day 5 and the cats are STILL ignoring my new 73" cat tree.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a new cat tree Wednesday and every morning since then, I have woken up to find the dangly toys chewed/pulled off. (I tie them back on in the evening.) I just picked up some elastic cord from the craft store and it took the cats about 2.5 minutes to chew off the toy I just reattached! Soooo I don't recommend getting similar elastic cord to what came with the tree. I think I'll try twine or maybe cloth ribbon next.


----------

